# Construcción de Tx/Rx 50Mhz FM



## anthony123 (Ene 20, 2010)

_"Durante todos estos dias iré subiendo una cantidad de articulos de RF que he estado escribiendo para el foro. La informacion aquí contenida es el inicio para lo que sera un Walkie Tokie en AM con construccion modular y partes accesibles para todos. A canlentar el soldador se ha dicho! ENJOYYYYYYYY!"_
Anthony Sotillet
Venezuela
El presente artículo describe la construcción, desarrollo y puesta en funcionamiento de un transmisor (Tx) y receptor (Rx) FM de audio para la banda de 50Mhz. 
El modo de modulación fue elegido por su gran ventaja de enviar datos (análogos o digitales) a través de una portadora de gran frecuencia con una relación señal-ruido muy alta, lo que deriva en una salida en el receptor casi libre de distorsiones en los datos originales. En términos de RF, la frecuencia de la portadora se tomo pensando en 2 cosas:
1.- Alejarla lo más posible de las emisiones AM comerciales (Aumenta el rechazo de AM del discriminador)
2.- Evitar los armónicos de la FM comercial 
Partiendo de estas premisas, se me hizo casi imposible no pensar en el tema de la estabilidad. ¿Cómo lo resuelvo? Pues simplemente encargándole el control de la frecuencia a un cristal de cuarzo. Como latinoamericanos que somos, conocemos nuestra realidad: es complicado adquirir cristales overtone en estos lados del planeta pero eso no será un impedimento para cumplir el objetivo primario.
El funcionamiento se basa en el fenómeno de que una onda cuadrada está compuesta de muchos armónicos. Si tenemos un cristal de 14, 76 MHz, lo dividimos por 2 (74HC74) y obtenemos 7,38. La cosa no queda de esta forma, a la salida del pin 5 tenemos 22,14 MHz (*3), 36,9 MHz (*5), 51,76Mhz (*7), 66,42MHz (*9) y así sucesivamente. Dado al amplio espectro ocupado, intercalamos un filtro pasabanda (BFP) que solo deja pasar la de 51,76hz y atenúa las demás a una nivel aceptable. Por otro lado, la señal de audio ingresa a través de un buffer de alta impendancia en torno al TL082, este modifica el voltaje que “aparece” sobre el diodo polarizado en inverza y modifica su capacitancia interna, llevando al VXO (crytal oscillator) a funcionar como un VCO (voltaje controled oscillator) generándose a la final una portadora modulada en frecuencia (FM)
[/SIZE] 
*Receptor *
Diseñar el receptor no fue fácil, traté de eliminar la mayor cantidad de bobinas (que tanto muchos odian) pero aun así manteniendo un diseño que haga honor a su propio concepto: heterodinación. Como la información descrita no se inclina hacia una explicación meramente teórica, dejaré de lado lo que es ese proceso.
En primer lugar tenemos 4 “zonas” (por así llamarlo) bien diferenciadas: BPF, mexclador, detector y amplificador de audio.  La tarea del mexclador (TA7358p) es la de sumar y restar las frecuencias presentes en sus puertos ( LO, RF, IF). El detector de audio está recuperado de un viejo autoradio y puede ser obtenido de otros lugares como radios portátiles o tiendas electrónicas. La ventaja del primero es que ya obtendríamos en combo 2 partes adicionales: el filtro cerámico de 10,7 Mhz (~70Khz BW) y el Quad Coil que se emplea para la detección.
El stage final reposa sobre el conocido LM386 (aunque con bastante distorsión armónica, puede ser sustituido por algo mejor)


PD: Esquemas pronto.
PD2: Un compañero del foro está desarrollando el primer prototipo
PD3: ANIMATE tu tambien

*Receptor*


*Transmisor*


El AN7273 al igual que el "Quad Coil" se encuentran en receptores FM/AM. Cumplen la misma funcion los AN7222, TA2003,etc

El filtro de 10,7 Mhz también lo podrán encontrar cerca del IC demodulador: tiene 3 patillas, fíjense bien en cual es la que está orientada al IC. Utilicen la placa de desguace como guía.



En la imagen pueden apreciar lo antes dicho: el filtro seguido (rojo) por la resistencia de 330, en la parte superior (T3) está el Quad Coil (que retiré para otro proyecto)

*PD:* Para los que viven en Caracas, Venezuela. Tomando el metro, quedándose en "Teatros", bajan a la plaza Candelaria y hay un negocio que vende placas de receptores AM/FM en 5bF (La de la foto la compre alli)

*PD2:*Cualquier cosa pregunten

*PD3:* El diodo varicap puede ser un 1N4001 o uno sacado de tunners de TV

*PD4:* Los inductores de 10uH y 2,7uH son comerciales. Los demas inductores son de núcleo de aire. Recomiendo fervientemente que los capacitores sean NP0.

*PD5:* Para los +8 usen un LM7808

*PD6:* La impendancia de salida del Tx y la del entrada del Rx es de 50 ohm (está determinada por el divisor capacitivo 10pF+50pF, traten de mantener dichos valores)

*PD7:* El flip flop tiene que ser TTL, los CMOS no soportan mas de 5MHz

*PD8:* El esquema del LM386 lo omiti por la gran cantidad que rondan en el foro y en internet. Tomen cual les haya funcionado mejor

*ERRADATA:* El capacitor que está entre el pin 8 y el LC debe ser de 22pF en paralelo con uno de 4pF. El de 22pF del LC cambienlo por 15pF. En paralelo con en Quad Coil coloquen una resistencia de 2,2K. Agregar blindajes entre los inductores de los filtros y el LC del receptor.



*Ajuste:*

Para ajustar ambos equipos se requiere de un DVD/Ipod (para la música o información), un destornillador de plástico (ajustar trimmers capacitivos), una resistencia de 51 ohm, un 1N4148, dos capacitores de 100nF y un inductor. 

1.- Conecte la fuente de alimentación solo en el Tx. Coloque la sonda de prueba en la salida de la antena y una batería de 1,5V en la juntura del varicap con el capacitor (desconectando previamente la salida del amplificador operacional; ver imagen). Ajuste los trimmers del filtro que sigue al amplificador (BBAmplifier) hasta que el voltímetro marque el mayor valor posible (cerciórese moviendo los trimmers a ambos lados; la operación será más gráfica con un voltímetro análogo). Luego repita la operación pero esta vez en el filtro que sigue el 74HC74.

2.- Conecte, a través de un cable coaxial (ejm: RG-58) la salida del Tx y la entrada del Rx. Coloque la sonda de prueba en el otro extremo del filtro (desconectándolo del pin 1 del TA7358) y ajuste para la mayor lectura en el voltímetro.

3.- Desconecte el cable y ponga un alambre de 1 a 1,5m en el Tx. Ponga en la entrada de audio cualquier pista musical, encienda el Rx, aléjese un par de metros y con el destornillador de plástico mueva el trimmer de 1,5~5pF hasta que logre escuchar la información por el parlante.

4.- Disfrute su trabajo. *ENJOYYYYYY*


----------



## asterión (Ene 28, 2010)

Estoy listoooo!!!!

Compadre, va a ser AM o FM? en el titulo dice Fm pero en el escrito pones:
*Walkie Tokie en AM*
Dime, si es en FM estoy interesado pro alcanzar la banda de los 2 metros, se podra con lo que estas fabricando? si quieres puedo ser uno de esos que va haciendo otro prototipo para la banda que te digo!!!


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 13, 2010)

El walkie tokie es para AM y el diseño que expongo en este post es para FM. Tengo que hablar con fogonazo para subir los esquemas.

Saludos


----------



## Hernan83 (Feb 13, 2010)

Llevara componentes que no sean tan exoticos,y faciles de conseguir?  Sera compacto? Facil de ajustar?


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 13, 2010)

El Tx/Rx fm es con 2N3904's, un 7474 (se puede sustituir con un par de calculos), bobinas de nucleo de pitillo (jajaja) y un TA7853 (sustituible tambien)

Para el am, coloqué cristales de 4Mhz, 2N3904's, microfono electrec, LM386, toroides de lamparas dse bajo consumo y un par de diodos.


----------



## tercel (Feb 14, 2010)

en espera... tengo los planos de un receptor de fm con un ic ta2003 muy facil de realizar 
 pero no ecuentro la manera de subirlos ?? le are empeño


----------



## luisgrillo (Feb 14, 2010)

La verdad he esperado algo asi para poder iniciar en emision y recepcion para proyectos como varcos de RF.


----------



## asterión (Feb 15, 2010)

Amigo, con el colector conectado a la pata 3 del 74H74 hay un transistor que no dice el diagrama cual es, es el mismo 2N3904??


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 15, 2010)

Si, es un 2N3904 pero puede ser otro NPN GP medium Ft como 2N2222, BC457,etc. La resistencia que va a +5 es de 1Kohm


----------



## saiwor (Feb 15, 2010)

Gracias,,, anthony123 ...
Me gustaria experimentar,,, lo primero tratare de consiguir las bobinas... jejej

saludos


----------



## agustinzzz (Feb 15, 2010)

Felicitaciones anthony123 por el esquema.
Hay algo que no entiendo en el circuito.
¿Por qué en el transmisor la salida del 2N3904 esta tomada entre los capacitores de 33pF y 100 pF? No entiendo que función cumpliría dicho transistor.
Por otro lado, ¿por qué hay dos filtros pasa banda? Uno después del 74HC74 y otro después de la etapa amplificadora, ¿no alcanzaría con el que está después de la etapa amplificadora?

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 16, 2010)

agustinzzz dijo:


> ¿Por qué en el transmisor la salida del 2N3904 esta tomada entre los capacitores de 33pF y 100 pF? No entiendo que función cumpliría dicho transistor.
> Por otro lado, ¿por qué hay dos filtros pasa banda? Uno después del 74HC74 y otro después de la etapa amplificadora, ¿no alcanzaría con el que está después de la etapa amplificadora


 
Es un divisor capacitivo para el oscilador a cristal (VXO)

Hay 2 filtros para atenuar al maximo los demás harmónicos de la señal cuadrada saliente del pin 5.


----------



## agustinzzz (Feb 16, 2010)

Gracias anthony123.

¿Al circuito lo calculaste vos? De ser así, ¿podrías subir los cálculos?

La parte que más me interesa es la del VXO.

Gracias.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 16, 2010)

agustinzzz dijo:


> ¿podrías subir los cálculos?


 
Que calculos necesitas?


----------



## agustinzzz (Feb 17, 2010)

En realidad no los necesito para nada en particular, simplemente por el echo de aprender.
Después del TL081 hay una R de 100 ohm, una bobina de 100 uH y el diodo varicap a masa. ¿De donde salen esos valores? ¿Los copiaste de algún lado?
Luego por lo que entiendo, el el 2N3904 esta en configuración colector común. La polarización la puedo deducir y calcular los valores de las resistencias necesarias, pero no me queda claro como funciona y de donde salen los valores del varicap, el capacitor de 10pF, las dos inductancias de 10 uH y el cristal en serie que entran a la base del colector común. Al igual que no comprendo porque están esos dos capcitores de 37pF y 100pF que me dijiste antes forman un divisor capacitivo.

Te agradecería si me orientas o cuentas de donde partiste para calcular esos valores y porque elegiste una configuración colector común y no emisor o base común.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Después del TL081 hay una R de 100 ohm, una bobina de 100 uH y el diodo varicap a masa. ¿De donde salen esos valores? ¿Los copiaste de algún lado?*

No, (observa el ERRADATA) cambie R a 100Kohm en serie con la bobina de 100uH. El resistor es para limitar la cantidad de corriente que llega al varicap. Generalmente se usan valores de 100K,47K y 39K (dependiendo del varicap y la frecuencia en que se está usando). El inductor es para evitar que la RF "contamine" la etapa de audio y ponga en funcionamiento errático dicha etapa. Esto se debe a que el inductor representa una gran "impendancia" (una resistencia en AC que disminuye u elimina el rastro de RF)

*El 2N3904 esta en configuración colector común. La polarización la puedo deducir y calcular los valores de las resistencias necesarias, pero no me queda claro como funciona y de donde salen los valores del varicap, el capacitor de 10pF, las dos inductancias de 10 uH y el cristal en serie que entran a la base del colector común. Al igual que no comprendo porque están esos dos capcitores de 37pF y 100pF que me dijiste antes forman un divisor capacitivo.*

El capacitor de 10 pF determina el grado de incursion (variabilidad de la frecuencia del VXO-VCO). Se toma en cuenta que 2 capacitores en serie su total es de 1/Ct= 1/C1+1/C2+...... Empiricamente, he leido y he experimentado que mientras más pequeño es el capacitor que está en serie con el varicap, el rango del oscilador es menor y viceversa.

Los capacitores del divisor capacitivo estan calculados segun la bibliografia EMRFD, cada uno debe tener una "impendancia" especifica que viene dada por Xc=1/[2*pi*F*C] ; donde F en Hz y C en Faradios.

Las inductancias en serie con el cristal tambien vienen dadas por una "impendancia" especifica que se calcula con Xl= 2*pi*F*L ; donde F en Hz y L en Henry

Saludos
Anthony

*****Atención*****​Hoy revisando el montaje (en fisico) descubri que los 8volt de alimentacion del TA7358 deben ser cambiados a 5volt (al igual que el detector FM). Por error, omiti que los 8v era el maximo admisible y quemé el integrado. 
​


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 25, 2010)

Compañeros aqui les subo un video y una foto que tome hace un par de minutos del funcionamiento del detector FM.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnZEIYjApfY







Espero sus fotos y comentarios


----------



## alexus (Feb 25, 2010)

no se puede llevar a la frecuencias de aficionados? 6 metros? osea, vhf bajo?


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 25, 2010)

Si, de hecho esta en esa banda. Puedes abarcar mas rango cambiando un poco el VXO y consiguiendo mas cristales de 14MHz= (ejemplo) 14,318 , 14,716 , 14,xxx

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Feb 25, 2010)

http://www.qsl.net/lu_6_meters/
http://www.qsl.net/lu1awf/cnc/frq6m.htm

antony, te cuento, que soy radioaficionado legal, pero de pocos recuersos, nunca utilize mi distintivo de llamada...


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 25, 2010)

Pues manos a la obra, que esperas?? 

Yo quisiera tener distintivo =S


----------



## alexus (Feb 25, 2010)

eso es lo mas facil, pero despues, entras a contar los pesos, y no te dan...

entre antenas, se que se puede un dipolo, coaxil, torre, fuente, equipo, etc...


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 26, 2010)

Amigo ese es un tema que se llevaria varias paginas de discucion, pero en pocas lineas te dire que la RF es lo que tu quieres: he visto gente cubana armar equipos desde la NADA (porque?) 

Simplemente porque superan la adversidad de su situacion y salen adelante con lo que tienen. No esperes tener una estacion de ultima generacion en tu casa, solo basta con un equipo que por mas pequeño que sea te dara las mayores satisfacciones y sensaciones de realizacion que puedas encontrar.

73's
Colega


----------



## asterión (Feb 26, 2010)

A mi me gustaria llegar con el Rx a la banda de los 2 metros...


----------



## alexus (Feb 27, 2010)

si antony lo se, por eso te dije que queria por lo menos, escuchar 6m amateur.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 28, 2010)

Si estas interezado en la recepcion solamente, pues inicia con el receptor. Las piezas son muy faciles de conseguir. Sino, buscamos como resolver con lo que tengas a mano.

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Feb 28, 2010)

gracias!

completando caracteres, voy a iniciar, y de paso te busco algun dato sobre la banda de 6 m para los ham´s.


----------



## kaká_2008 (Feb 28, 2010)

hola amigos ya estoy haciendo este proyecto con la ayuda del gran amigo anthony123 pero me surgio un problemita con el frecuenciometro asi que cuando lo solucione comienzo con las pruebas...
saludos!


----------



## tercel (Mar 3, 2010)

hola antony123 yo soy radioaficionado (legal)y he echo cantidades de cosas pero en bandas de hf (40m,80m,y14mhz ) que me han llenado de satisfacciones con mui poca potencia he cubierto todo mi pais tanto en tx como en rx pero nada en vhf me interesa tu ayuda si puedes agregarme a tu correo te lo agradeseria montones no pora salir del foro sino para intercamviar ideas y ver que se puede postear para los amigos del este foro que es muy bueno por demas estoy igual que tu buscando un rx fm 2 metros tengo unas realizaciones en vhf fm espesificamente y nadan bien solo que con algunas dudas aclaradas saldria todo mejor y para el colega radioaficionado alexus todo es posible en electronica pongale npeño colega yo he escuchadogente de uruguay que salen en am 40metros exelente
con equipos caseros un abrazo a los foreros gracias


----------



## alexus (Mar 3, 2010)

73/51 tercel!

edita tu mensaje, y borra el e-mail, puedes contactarte con anthony por m.p.


----------



## tercel (Mar 3, 2010)

hola alexus cual es tu licencia ?????


----------



## alexus (Mar 3, 2010)

CX6DRA, Estacion "Patria Gaucha" en 11 metros.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 3, 2010)

Eectivamente estas violando las normas del foro. Edita tu mensaje con el correo. Con respecto al trabajo mancomunado, siempre estoy abierto a el: mientras mas personas esten montadas en un proyecto, mayor cantidad de experiencias podriamos compartir y aprender.

Yo por los momentos he dejado los equipos de recepcion y estoy trabajando en un analizador de espectro con un tunner de TV y un generador de RF de 0,45MHz hasta 120Mhz (corrido).

Saludos
73's colegas


----------



## asterión (Mar 22, 2010)

Hola, al lado izquierdo del divisor hay un Trt y un par de resistencias,  los valores de las resistencias son 10k y 5k??? es que no se lee bien...


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 22, 2010)

10K+5,1K. Establecen la polarizacion de la base.

Saludos


----------



## asterión (Mar 24, 2010)

Gracias por la respuesta, pero tengo una pregunta mas. Justo conectado a la resistencia de 10k y al colector del Trt, se supone que vienen 5v pero antes al parecer pasa por una resistencia, lo digo por el dibujo, aunque no has especificado el valor...


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 24, 2010)

La resistencia es de 1K. Una buena manera de desacoplar bien la alimentacion del divisor es a travez de un filtro pi con una bobina comercial de 100 a 1000 uH con 2 capacitores de 10nF. Tambien, se podrian usar pequeñas resistencias (~10ohm).

Saludos

PD: Si puedes, subre fotos de tu divisor.


----------



## asterión (Mar 24, 2010)

Ok, pero podrias especificar bien este ultimo esquema? creo entenderlo pero un grafico seria bueno...

Actualización: Ya se como es el filtro pi, un poco de google y ya esta... Bueno, en la noche lo pruebo y subo fotos mañana. Saludos!


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 17, 2010)

Aldrich que ha pasado con las fotos prometidas?


----------



## asterión (Abr 19, 2010)

Hi, a las fotos que me referia es a la del divisor x2 con el 74F74, pero lamentablemente no llega a funcionar, me sale la misma frecuencia de entrada por la salida. Una foto de la prueba a alta resolución (o mas o menos).

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4013/4535005838_ee2065386d_b.jpg


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 19, 2010)

La construccion que llevaste a cabo tiene un par de fallas:

No estas usando los capacitores de desacople
Uso del protoboard
Una maraña de cables
Vuelvo a recalcar que el desacople es de suma importancia, si lo dejas de lado, aunque este todo bien armado, fallará.


----------



## asterión (Abr 19, 2010)

No le puse el filtro pi (a eso te refieres?) porque alimente el oscilador con una bateria y el divisor con otra y obviamente el frecuencimetro con otra. arriba en la foto se ve un pequeño circuito regulador a 5v. dices que si le pusiera el filtro pi podria leer la mitad de la frecuencia? crees que tendria que soldar de una vez? 
De todas maneras entonces le meto el filtro pi a ver que pasa es correcto?


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 19, 2010)

Pero el GND es comun en ambos circuitos? Es decir, los negativos de las baterias estan conectadas?


----------



## asterión (Abr 19, 2010)

A ver si recuerdo bien, hay 4 circuitos:
1. El regulador de 5v (con su propia bat 9v)
2. El oscilador (con su propia bat 9v)
3. El frecuencimetro (con su propia bat 9v)
4. El divisor (alimentado con el regulador)

estaban conectados los Gnd de:
1 con 4
4 con 3

Me parece recordar que el gnd del oscilador no estaba conecctado mas que con su bateria propia...


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 19, 2010)

Todos los GND deben estar conectados: toma una placa un poco más grande, usa una base para el IC, conecta todo y haz la prueba nuevamente.


----------



## asterión (Abr 19, 2010)

Ok, les estare informando esta noche. (no conecte todos porque la verdad no tengo muchos conocimientos de electronica je)


----------



## alexus (Abr 19, 2010)

claro astrerion, una señal es "mas positiva que el negativo" entonces si no hay negativo, "no hay señal"


----------



## yamil2009 (Dic 19, 2010)

Saludos a todos los colegas, Quisiera saber si alguien tiene un TX y Rx en la banda de 300 Mhz mas o menos. es para utilizarlo como radio enlace. Gracias


----------



## wialso (Dic 25, 2010)

Anthony123, cuales son los datos para construir el transformador T1, del TX?.
Desde ya gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 25, 2010)

Tomas 2 alambres delgados & de igual longitud (te recomiendo que sean de colores distintos)  y procedes a enrollarlos de forma pareja. En un nucleo de un adapatador de impendancias de TV, realizas de 8 a 10vueltas.

Recuerda respetar las "fases" o "inicios" de las 2 bobinas especificadas por el puntito negro en el dibujo.

Saludos y feliz navidad


----------



## wialso (Dic 26, 2010)

Gracias por tu pronta respuesta.
Feliz año nuevo.

Saludos


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 24, 2011)

Hola Amigos:

He mirado el proyecto que teneis entre manos, admiro el empuje y el enfasis que poneis en ello, se que es dificil hacer todos estos proyectos con pocos o sin instrumentos de medida, por eso admiro aun mas el esfuerzo por aprender y divulgar que ustedes hacen.
Les brido mi ayuda para lo que sea menester, mirare el proyecto a menudo a ver si hay cambios y asi seguirles en el esfuerzo.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## xiober (Sep 23, 2011)

como hago para calcular el filtro para usar la 3era o 5ta armonia, si por ejemplo utilizo un cristal de 4MHz


----------



## crimson (Sep 23, 2011)

Hola xiober, fijate en este tutorial, si necesitás circuitos sintonizados (me parece que te referís a eso) es muy útil, tanto para los valores como para armar las bobinas. Saludos C
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/hacer-bobinas-mini-ring-cc-42430/


----------



## diego_z (Sep 20, 2016)

hola antony como estas , me intereso el circuito receptor y revolviendo encontre un ta y un mc3371 , mi intencion es armarlo con esos dos integrados con el mc a 10.7mhz y el ta en 45 mhz , pero desconosco su funcionamiento , que opinas sera viable ? el ta es estable ?  y tambien tengo dudas en la bobina cuantas vueltas tiene , agradesco cualquier consejo , tal vez para calibrar y comprobar su funcionamiento arme el tx tambien y de ahi intente correrle la fr al receptor , que opinas ? saludos


----------



## diego_z (Sep 21, 2016)

bueno mi primer planteo hera como ir armando e ir sabien di las etapas funcionaban , asi que arme el receptor con cristal de 10.245 y filtro de .455 = 10.7mhz  y un oscilador con un transistor a la misma frecuencia , la imagenes muestran el oscilador funcionando a la frecuencia mencionada el tx y el rx , cuando enciendo se siente el vacio , asi que al parecer funciona bien 

tx




frecuencia intermedia




rx 10.7mhz


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 21, 2016)

diego_z dijo:


> bueno mi primer planteo hera como ir armando e ir sabien di las etapas funcionaban , asi que arme el receptor con cristal de 10.245 y filtro de .455 = 10.7mhz  y un oscilador con un transistor a la misma frecuencia , la imagenes muestran el oscilador funcionando a la frecuencia mencionada el tx y el rx , cuando enciendo se siente el vacio , asi que al parecer funciona bien
> 
> tx
> [url]http://es.zimagez.com/avatar/img20160921203145115.jpg[/url]
> ...


Hola caro Don diego_z , felicitaciones por tu trabajo   , una dica que te dejo aca es buscar viejos por telefonos inalanbricos de los año 90'  , eses tipos enpleyavan un full duplex de 46/49MHz , asi puedes sacar tudo (TX y RX) casi listo   , los telefonos de la decada de 80' enpleyavam un duplex de 1.7Mhz/49Mhz ( eses tanbien te sirven bien) , haora los mas modernos (año 2000 o mas) enpleyam frequenzias de 900Mhz o mas aun (ya no te sirve mas   ).
Las frequenzias de 50MHz con buenas antenas directivas  pueden lograr contactos a larga distancia y con buena fidelidad de audio por enpleyar modulación en frequenzia. 
!Suerte en los desahollos , mantenganos informados de los avanços !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## diego_z (Sep 22, 2016)

hola daniel , gracias , por aca ya revolvi todo y no pude localizar cristales de 45 mhz , asi que ando dando vueltas hace dias a ver que hago , mi idea es recibir la señal de un tuner tv ya lo tenia funcionando con un tda 7000 pero es muy inestable y siempre hay que andar tocando el pote de la frecuencia , probe con el receptor de neoteo con un mc3371 a 10,7 y un mc3361 con cristal de 35.910 pero no me da recepciona pero con ruido , ya que la frecuencia del tuner 45,75 mhz , y la suma de los anteriores es 46.61mhz , asi que ando viendo si este lo podre sintonizar a 35 ? mas los 10,7 me quedaria ahi nomas , tengo una duda la etapa de entrada del ta 7358 de la primer pagina , que funcion cumple ? te mando un abrazo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 22, 2016)

diego_z dijo:


> hola daniel , gracias , por aca ya revolvi todo y no pude localizar cristales de 45 mhz , asi que ando dando vueltas hace dias a ver que hago , mi idea es recibir la señal de un tuner tv ya lo tenia funcionando con un tda 7000 pero es muy inestable y siempre hay que andar tocando el pote de la frecuencia , probe con el receptor de neoteo con un mc3371 a 10,7 y un mc3361 con cristal de 35.910 pero no me da recepciona pero con ruido , ya que la frecuencia del tuner 45,75 mhz , y la suma de los anteriores es 46.61mhz , asi que ando viendo si este lo podre sintonizar a 35 ? mas los 10,7 me quedaria ahi nomas , tengo una duda la etapa de entrada del ta 7358 de la primer pagina , que funcion cumple ? te mando un abrazo


Bueno en realidad puedes reenplazar un cristal de 45MHz por otro de 1/3 de la frequenzia y despues con la ayuda de  un paso triplicador mas un filtro pasa canal tienes la frequenzia deseada 
Cuanto a lo CI TA7358 ese conten internamente 3 pasos , un pré amplificador de RF , un oscilador de batido y un mesclador. Lo debil sinal de la antena es filtrado por un circuito "L y C" ,amplificado y despues mesclado con la frequenzia generada por lo paso oscilador de modo generar la FI (frequenzia intermediaria = RF-OL o OL - RF) , esa FI es filtrada por un filtro ceramico de 3 patas (10.7MHz) y segue para lo CI MC33XX , donde es nuevamente mesclada con un cristal de modo generar la segunda FI (esa de 455KHz) y despues es amplificada , limitada en amplitud para quitar cualquer conponente AM y demodulada en FM por "quadratura" .
Aun te recomendo buscar por viejos telefonos inalanbricos para sacar conponentes de RF .
Tenga en mente que la banda pasante de lo filtro ceramico de 455KHz es muy angosta (algunos KHz no mas ) asi la precisión de las frequenzias de RF y OL es inprescidible para lo correto funcioneamento del receptor , asi si eso no es obedecio o observado lo receptor NO te anda nin a palos  !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## diego_z (Sep 22, 2016)

Sisi entiendo . La verdad es que no conseguí ni para comprar cristal . Si tengo de 4.5 pero no se que posibilidad habría de hacer un multiplicador por 10 me daría 45 te agradecería si tenés esa data


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 22, 2016)

diego_z dijo:


> Sisi entiendo . La verdad es que no conseguí ni para comprar cristal . Si tengo de 4.5 pero no se que posibilidad habría de hacer un multiplicador por 10 me daría 45 te agradecería si tenés esa data


Possible es , una sugerencia es armar ese oscilador con un CI digital (puertas logicas) , como en eses tipos de osciladores digitales els son muy ricos harmonicamente , asi puedes filtrar lo 10° harmonico con un elaborado filtro "L y C"  y despues amplificar    
Att, 
Daniel lopes.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Sep 23, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Possible es , una sugerencia es armar ese oscilador con un CI digital (puertas logicas) , como en eses tipos de osciladores digitales els son muy ricos harmonicamente , asi puedes filtrar lo 10° harmonico con un elaborado filtro "L y C"  y despues amplificar
> Att,
> Daniel lopes.



O bien usar un módulo oscilador de cristal de 25 MHz (de los de 4 patitas, como los que vienen en CPU de computadores viejos) y filtrar el 2° armónico. En ellos también se obtiene una señal cuadrada.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 23, 2016)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> O bien usar un módulo oscilador de cristal de 25 MHz (de los de 4 patitas, como los que vienen en CPU de computadores viejos) y filtrar el 2° armónico. En ellos también se obtiene una señal cuadrada.


Bueno , lo gran problema que veo en esa idea  es como modular en FM lo oscilador  ,en la practica  no hay como inserir un diodo varicap en serie con lo cristal una ves que ese estas interno en la caja del módulo y abrir esa serias muy periculoso para lo microcircuito que hay adentro    
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## diego_z (Sep 24, 2016)

bueno gente aca dando vueltas con mi aparatejo , volvi a armar el tuner con tda porque hacia minimo 4 años que no lo hacia funcionar y no estaba seguro de que todo este en funcionamiento y wala si anda perfecto , pero para mi proposito no me sirve ya que no tiene salida rssi , es por eso tambien que insistia con el de neoteo 
http://www.neoteo.com/receptor-de-doble-conversion-con-rssi
, otra cosa que no me queda clara es que midiendo la fr de la bobina osciladora del tda me da 44,7 mhz y no 45,75 como seria de esperar , subo  viedo para mostrar la maraña de cables ja , buen finde






otra cosa que probe y no funciono fue subir la fr del receptor arriba de los 130 mhz y con un handie intentar recepcionar pero nada se hace el vacio en el audio con mucho ruido


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 24, 2016)

diego_z dijo:


> bueno gente aca dando vueltas con mi aparatejo , volvi a armar el tuner con tda porque hacia minimo 4 años que no lo hacia funcionar y no estaba seguro de que todo este en funcionamiento y wala si anda perfecto , pero para mi proposito no me sirve ya que no tiene salida rssi , es por eso tambien que insistia con el de neoteo
> http://www.neoteo.com/receptor-de-doble-conversion-con-rssi
> , otra cosa que no me queda clara es que midiendo la fr de la bobina osciladora del tda me da 44,7 mhz y no 45,75 como seria de esperar , subo  viedo para mostrar la maraña de cables ja , buen finde
> 
> ...



La frequenzia de la bobina osciladora tiene que sener precisamente  igual a la "FI" (frequenzia intermediaria) mas o menos de la frequenzia recebida "RF" y dependendo de la banda pasante del FI esa frequenzia tiene que sener bien mas  precisa y centrada en la banda pasante del filtro de FI  senon la frequenzia resultante del mesclado es rechazada por lo filtro de FI.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------

